# Trane fan has stopped



## 2803 (Sep 7, 2008)

My outside fan on my AC unit has stopped. If I kick on the system the fan doesn't turn but I hear a buzzing coming from the outside unit and then an occasional click like something is trying to turn on.

I am pretty handy so what should I look for and what voltage/things should I find?

Trane XE1200 on the outside.

Thanks,

pf


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome 2803:
Take the top guard off the unit and look for loose wires, that's often the problem. The clicking is probably a relay trying to kick the fan on and since it is clicking, it is likely OK.
See if there is a capacitor on the motor or nearby. If so, disconnect it and use an audible Ohmmeter. Touch the contacts to the two clips on the capaictor; if you get a high whine that decreases to a low whine, the capacitor is OK.
Take the motor off, remove the fan blade and take the motor to a dealer. They can check the motor for you and, if necessary, sell you a new one.
The buzzing you hear may be a Copeland scroll compressor; they make a low humming sound. Without the fan working the compressor will run until the pressure gets too high and then kick out. The fan releives the temperature which lowers the pressure.
As usual, I have talked too much, please let us know how you come out with the fan.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 7, 2008)

That's not talkin to much, that's coverin the bases. 
Glad your on our team. ;


----------



## 2803 (Sep 9, 2008)

Capacitor...fixed.

Thanks...great site.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 9, 2008)

YYYyyyeeeaaayyy! Congratulations! Enjoy the cool and take your wife out with the $75 service charge you saved.
Glenn


----------



## pjmirg (Aug 1, 2009)

I just found this thread. I have a problem that sounded similar to begin with, But my buzzing is coming from the fan motor. The fan will not spin but makes a buzzing sound. Can this cause damage to the pump also?


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome PJMIRG:
No, it will not hurt the compressor, only make it short cycle; but it still won't cool the house like that.
Glenn


----------



## pjmirg (Aug 3, 2009)

I ended up getting the fan motor cleaned up and lubed.  It now works fine again. I was worried it would be something more serious.  it was 118 degrees last week!


----------



## DLankford (Nov 27, 2014)

My Trane XE 12, keep tripping the Circuit breaker, could this be the comprossor


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 28, 2014)

Welcome DLankford. Don't be shy about starting a new thread. Some folks may miss this because the thread is so old.


----------



## Alex Molina (Jun 13, 2019)

I have a Trane Model TUD100R9V5K4. I have had two HVAC technicians come out and troubleshoot the AC issue. The control board, motor blower and module have been replaced but the motor blower still will not turn on. The tech said that the power is showing 19 volts but he believes that the motor blower needs 24 volts. Is there anything on the control board that needs to be adjusted to send the correct power? I am just the home owner and have no experience at all. Just trying to help the tech.


----------



## havasu (Jun 13, 2019)

Capacitor?


----------



## Alex Molina (Jun 13, 2019)

They have been troubleshooting the furnace. Does the capacitor effect the motor blower?


----------



## havasu (Jun 13, 2019)

90% of a/c troubleshooting seems to involve the capacitor.  Other that that, I have no knowledge and why I have my a/c guy on speedial.


----------



## Michael Armstrong (Jun 14, 2019)

What do you mean by "motor blower"? There's a motor in the airhandler that circulates air inside, and a motor in the compressor (outside) unit that sucks air through the compressor coils. Most of the problems I've seen are in the outside unit, where the motor hums but won't start. That's usually the start/run capacitor, about $12. If the service guy is measuring 19V instead of 24V, he's measuring the control voltage, not anything powering the motor directly. That's supplied by a transformer, also about $12.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 21, 2019)

Doesn't matter which motor we are talking about, they both require 24VAC at the relay to run the motor.
If your only seeing 19VAC then replace the transformer.  The existing transformer will state the correct voltage (120VAC primary, 24VAC secondary).
Check your voltage on the transformers secondary leads without a load.  A healthy 24VAC transformer can see up to 27VAC.


----------

